# List of 2012 Special/Money Races



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi everyone! I would like to compile a list of futurity races, auction races, band races, etc from ya'lls clubs, combines, or any others you may know of. Post all the information you have on each race and I will list them in the original post as a quick reference. This way we can all promote our club/combine special races and you may find one you want to send birds to this year! 

I'm debating on whether to add One Loft races to the list or make a separate thread for those (since there are so many and they are a different category from these). What do you guys think?


Auction Races:

*TRC YB Auction Race*. Will have more details soon. Expect Auction date to be late April, so have birds or cards ready by then. Buyers can bid on the cards with the birds' information and you can ship them to the person when they are ready. The Auction race will be the first 200 mile race of the season as a separate release. The breeder of the winning bird usually gets $100. I will update this when we set everything in stone (probably this Saturday's meeting).
*IRPC Auction Races*. Details here.
*4th Annual Auction Band Race - Hosted by the Marion County Racing Pigeon Club*. Details here.
*LBR Auction Race.* Details here.
Band Races:

*TRC Powderpuff Derby*. Bands are $10 each. I will update with prize money amounts. The race will be the second 200 mile race of the season.
*North Florida Pigeon Racing Combine - GOLD BAND RACE*. More details here.
*The Walter Zebrowski Memorial Band Race.* Details here.

Futurity Races:

*Dixie Southern Convention and Race.* Details here.
*Great South Bay Classic.* Details here.
One Loft Races:

*2012 HRP CLASSIC ONE LOFT RACE.* Details here.
*Buckeye Challenge One-Loft Race.* Details here.
*2nd Annual White Dove Classic & Grizzle Race.* Details here.
*America's International Challenge.* Details here.
*High Plains Classic.* Details here.
*Sac Classic One Loft Race.* Details here.
*Pacific Northwest Challenge One Loft Race.* Details here.
*For more One-loft races, go here.*
*List of MANY One-Loft races found here.*


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

IRPC Auction races...*There will be 2 Auction races*....What the IRPC does is divide the total money from the sale of the birds in half....And that money is paid out in the two races to the top 6 birds...The IRPC takes 10% of the total dollars taken in,and the 90% is paid out.....The split is 50/50 Handler/Breeder....*The cost to the Breeder is (NOTHING).....*You send the birds to us,and we buy & fly them....Ofcourse,the birds become the property of the buyer/handler....*The Auction date is May 20th...*....*The Auction is at the Cumberland Md Club*....*OOA birds are welcome*,and they can be shipped in to one of our Combine officers,or even me,the week of the Auction...If you live near the Auction club,you can bring your birds there in person...But only IRPC combine lofts/members can fly/buy the birds.....Usally there is between *$4,500 to $6,000 Total *spent on the birds....That amount is split in half for the 2 Auction Races...*1st place usally between $600 to $900 for each race...*After the Auction,whatever $$ are taken in,it is SPLIT in HALF....That money is what is paid out as winning shares...Winning shares are 30% to winner...20% to 2nd place...10% to 3rd to 6th place birds for *EACH RACE !!*......Alamo

*Auction Date Confirmed !!**Send birds the week of May 20th ONLY !!!*
*Birds to be sent to*: 
Jim Gretz....141 Flowers Rd.....New Alexandra,Pa....15670-3054 .... Tele #724-668-7616
Stan Piiesetzkie....309 Cedar Street.....Jeannette,Pa...15644... Tel# 724-527-3301


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

*North Florida Combine*

North Florida Pigeon Racing Combine - GOLD BAND RACE
On November 25th 2012 - Griffin, GA(300 Miles)

Entry Fee is $25.00 Per Band or 5 Bands for $100

Only Flying Members of the Marion County Racing Pigeon Club and the Citrus County Invitational Flyers Club are eligible to handle pigeons.

Out of area lofts can handle their own pigeons BUT they must fly past Lecanto, FL (300 Mile Minimum) and THEY MUST ship and clock out at the CCIF Clubhouse. 

Capital Prizes will be determined by Band Sales Less 15% to NFRPC.

Capital Prizes will be Split 50% Breeder/ 50% Handler

All Out of Area Birds Must Be Registered by Sal Mazzurco. 

Bands May Be Purchased From:

Bill Vandeven- Combine President (352)-266-9085 
Marty Dolley- Combine Vice President ( 352)344-0064
Sal Mazzurco- Combine Secretary/Treasurer (352)687-2989

OOA Purchasers can buy 5 bands and choose the handler of 3 pigeons. The other 2 will be put on rotation between the participating combine members. Getting your birds back after the race must be agree'd upon by you and your handler, prior to the race! If not, then handler owns of the bird.

M.C.R.P.C Handlers: 
DJ Archbell (Mascotte) 352-516-9247 
Lennox Geetooah (Ocala)352-687-4340 
Howard Kleinberg (Ocala) 352-427-0881 
*Brian Lord (Ocala) 352-653-8844 (Me) If I handle any of your birds, you may get them back!*
Butch Olechowski (Belleview) 352-693-3170 
Kevin Stollar (Wildwood) 352-303- 3371 
Ron Davis (Pierson)386-740-7444

For a list of Citrus County Pigeon Invitational Flyers Club handlers please contact Marty Dolley @ (352)344-0064


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

*Marion County R.P.C*

4th Annual Auction Band Race - Hosted by the Marion County Racing Pigeon Club

To be flown on December 9th, 2012 from Griffin, GA (300 Miles)

BBQ and 2 Live Auctions (Viewing starts at 11:00 am), Sunday, March 11th 2012 and Sunday, April 15th 2012. High bidder owns the bird.

2011 Top 5 Prizes were: 1st - $1250, 2nd -$700, 3rd- $500, 4th- $400, 5th - $325. Capital Prizes paid out to Top 20 Positions (50% Breeder/ 50% Handler)

Only Active Members of the M.C.R.P.C in good standing are eligible to handle pigeons. Capital Prizes will be determined by the Total Band Sales and Live Auction, Less 10% to MCRPC.

All Out of Area Birds Must Be Registered by Sal Mazzurco and received no later than April 8th 2012 to be entered into the Live Auction.

Pigeons must be shipped in USPS Approved Boxes to: 

Sal Mazzurco 
21 Pecan Run Course 
Ocala, FL 34472 

M.C.R.P.C Handlers:
DJ Archbell (Mascotte) 352-516-9247
Lennox Geetooah (Ocala)352-687-4340
Howard Kleinberg (Ocala) 352-427- 0881
*Brian Lord (Ocala) 352-653-8844 (Me) If you purchase bands through me, then you may get your birds back!*
Butch Olechowski (Belleview) 352-693-3170
David Reynaldo (Micanopy) 352-466-4856
Danny Reynaldo(Micanopy)352-466-4856
Kevin Stollar (Wildwood) 352-303- 3371
Ron Davis (Pierson)386-740-7444

Out of Area Breeders can buy bands for $15.00 each and place them in the loft of their choice. No Limit!


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

2012 "HRP CLASSIC ONE LOFT RACE :$3000.00 FOR FIRST PLACE BASED ON 300 PAID ENTRIES

SHIPPING DATE MAIN RACE 300 MILES SAT.: 10/2012 RACE DATE: SUN.:10/2012 

RACE STATION and DATE: TBA BASED ON WEATHER- FROM SOUTHERLY COURSE

Rules: entry fee is $100.00 per bird, no limit or 5 birds for $300.00 in which 2 birds will be back-ups. The remaining back-up bird(s) must be paid for prior to the 300 mile main race. Notification will be sent out to the breeder for activation. Make check/mo payable to the HRP Club only and mail to the Loft Manager or the entry fee must accompany the birds when shipped. To reserve your perches: mail your $40.00 perch fee per bird or 5–birds for $175.00 as soon as possible to the Loft Manager. The loft is limited to 300 birds maximum. Perch fees are payable to Marion Cutler and will be used for all expenses such as feed, inoculations, training and shipping of the main race plus two tune-up races; one each from 100 and 200 miles. There will be optional $10.00 pick bird winner take all for the two tune-up races. Correspondence will be via email; updates at regular intervals to keep you updated of your bird’s progress. Important: please include an email address! All correspondence will be via email!

Capital prizes: will pay 20 places order of clocking with $3000.00 for first place based on 300 paid entries. Remaining prizes will be determined and advertised once race is closed based on actual paid entries. Send birds March 1 through May 31, 2011. Lost, injured or sick/dead birds may be replaced until June 30th. 

There will be a Bird Calcutta, 10-1 Belgium pools and Winner Take All (WTA) pools for the 300 mile main race. Club retains 15% of Capital Prize, Bird Calcutta, WTA and Belgium Pools.

Important please read: birds must be healthy, fully feathered and have not dropped their first flight when received. Use your own bands. The first 20 capital prize winners will be auctioned off with a 50/50 breeder/club split; all other returning birds become the property of the loft manager unless other arrangements are made with him prior to the main race being shipped. All shipping costs are the responsibility of the auction bid winner, if applicable. 

Ship or deliver all birds to Marion Cutler: the “Loft Manager” to the address listed below:
22077 Haynes Lane
Carrollton, Va. 23314

For additional information contact: Marion Cutler-Loft Manager at (757) 357-4682 or Steve Jenkins-Race Chairman at (757) 353-9316 or email: [email protected].

THE RACE WILL BE FLOWN UNDER AU RULES BUT ALL DECISIONS OF THE HRP CLUB MEMBERS WILL BE FINAL.


You must be a member of the AU, IF or CU and at least 18 years of age to enter.


----------



## Freebird loft (Jul 17, 2009)

Our North Atlanta club is hosting the DSRPA this year

http://northatlantarpc.com/dixie_2012.htm


Also the Greater Atlanta Pigeon club is having a special band race-

"The Walter Zebrowski Memorial band race"

http://www.garpc.org/


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

I wanted to bring this back to the top , come on people i know you all know of some one loft races and bond club races too.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

We've got The Great South Bay Classic and the LBRA the info is on the thread I linked below or on my clubs website WWW.LINDENHURSTHPC.COM 

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f14/a-couple-races-for-your-consideration-58530.html

We've also have our club auction race which is like a smaller LBRA race where you can send as many birds as you'd like with your own bands. The fliers for the LBRA and Club Auction on the site are from last year I've been too lazy to make new ones and update the site but I'll get around to it eventually.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Freebird loft said:


> Our North Atlanta club is hosting the DSRPA this year
> 
> http://northatlantarpc.com/dixie_2012.htm
> 
> ...


I'm interested in participating in the Dixie Cup...Which fanciers would you consider the best handlers? (folks that train consistantly and train hard?)


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks guys let keep this one going, okay.


----------



## fadedracer (Jul 8, 2011)

what is the cheapest one loft race? i don't want to spend alot of money because im sure i would not win but would like to see what place my bird would come up in.


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks for this Great informative topic


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks guys! Keep it coming  I will update tomorrow - I've been busy


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*Becky, Great thread you started...*


MaryOfExeter said:


> Thanks guys! Keep it coming  I will update tomorrow - I've been busy


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Here is one more for the list: http://bakerandsonsloft.com./buckeyechallenge


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

fadedracer said:


> what is the cheapest one loft race? i don't want to spend alot of money because im sure i would not win but would like to see what place my bird would come up in.


You never know if you would win or not, think positive. I believe the midwest classic has a lower fee than most. Google it & check it out.


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

fadedracer said:


> what is the cheapest one loft race? i don't want to spend alot of money because im sure i would not win but would like to see what place my bird would come up in.


If you have Whites or Grizzles, try this as well...http://www.timberlofts.net/Rules.html

Good Luck!


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Try this link it will take you to about 40 One Loft Races http://www.wincompanion.com


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

ERIC K said:


> Here is one more for the list: http://bakerandsonsloft.com./buckeyechallenge


His website says he is taking the year off . . .


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

Freebird loft said:


> Our North Atlanta club is hosting the DSRPA this year
> 
> http://northatlantarpc.com/dixie_2012.htm
> 
> ...


I'd like some recommendations as well regarding handlers.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

America's International Challenge 

www.AICRACE.com

5 birds for $1000. 1st place is $100,000.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

High Plains Classic 

$100 pre bird, no perch fee.

$2500 1st place

200 mile race contact is Bill Wolf 620-200-1378
Medora KS


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

http:www.sacclassicrace.com Sacramento Ca.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

www.pacificnorthwestchallenge.com


----------



## Freebird loft (Jul 17, 2009)

Kastle Loft said:


> I'd like some recommendations as well regarding handlers.


George Petra and Tony Rosa are two I recommend, I'm handling birds but my loft is 40 miles south of the drag line and I'm the long man. I plan on showing them how to fly this year though 2009 I had 2nd champion young bird - 8 points behind a guy flying 573 miles in four races to my 759 miles in four races. We canceled the last 2 races because of a hard season with heavy losses and head wind races that year.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts (Apr 12, 2011)

*North Atlanta Host Of Dixie*

I am also a member and want to promote the greatest event and race 


http://northatlantarpc.com/dixie_2012.htm


----------



## Freebird loft (Jul 17, 2009)

The Walter Zebrowski Memorial Race is $15 per band and you can place your bird in loft of choice out of the Peach State combine members -A GREAT DEAL FOR THE MONEY First place is $ 2000.00 - 2nd- $ 1000.00 and so on, this is based on 400 bands sold and already have over 200 bands sold. For more info check out the link below

http://www.garpc.org/WZmemorialrace.html


----------



## Freebird loft (Jul 17, 2009)

Nomad_Lofts said:


> I am also a member and want to promote the greatest event and race
> 
> 
> http://northatlantarpc.com/dixie_2012.htm


This race is $50 per bird or 6 for $250 1st place is $5000 with a 70/30 split breeder/handler


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Freebird loft said:


> The Walter Zebrowski Memorial Race is $15 per band and you can place your bird in loft of choice out of the Peach State combine members -A GREAT DEAL FOR THE MONEY First place is $ 2000.00 - 2nd- $ 1000.00 and so on, this is based on 400 bands sold and already have over 200 bands sold. For more info check out the link below
> 
> http://www.garpc.org/WZmemorialrace.html


Who do you recommend for handlers?


----------



## Freebird loft (Jul 17, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Who do you recommend for handlers?


Christian Buzila, Phillip Sanders (if he's flying this year) George Petra and Derrick Humphrey


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

I updated the links I have on www.oneloftcentral.com There's a few races there that have not been mentioned.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Updated  Once I get the information up on our club's website I will replace my stuff with links too.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

*The AIC race*....I might be wrong,but I thought the cost PER PIGEON(5 bird team),is $1,000.00 each pigeon...You must send a team of 5 birds....That`s why I don`t like or send any....I don`t have 5 grand to spend on one race....Alamo

PS)Went on the AIC site...Last year,they paid out at least $310,000.00....They had 895 birds [email protected] $1,000.00 for 5 birds,that would be $179,000.00....If they paid out $310,000+++,the cost has to be alot more....What about expenses of feeding,med`s,training,shipping....They had 5 races, with the last one a 350 miler....Alamo


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Alamo said:


> *The AIC race*....I might be wrong,but the cost PER PIGEON(5 bird team),is $1,000.00 each pigeon...You must send a team of 5 birds....That`s why I don`t like or send any....I don`t have 5 grand to spend on one race....Alamo


There is the Texas Shootout. Much less expensive, and ran by CL Gage. He has a lot of financial resources, so I am sure he will run a first class race, since his name is associated with it.


----------



## Formidable1 (Jan 30, 2012)

Alamo said:


> *The AIC race*....I might be wrong,but I thought the cost PER PIGEON(5 bird team),is $1,000.00 each pigeon...You must send a team of 5 birds....That`s why I don`t like or send any....I don`t have 5 grand to spend on one race....Alamo


It's too bad the average speed prize money is not high enough.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts (Apr 12, 2011)

Dear Fancier,
The North Atlanta RPC, sponsoring the DIXIE SOUTHERN RACING PIGEON ASSOCIATION'S 30th celebration of the DIXIE CONVENTION AND RACE, is attempting to maximize participants' chances of enjoying success.
We have added 4 new categories of prizes that fanciers can win during the 250 mile Dixie Convention Race to be held in October. 
Have you sent in your reservations yet? Some lofts are FULL already, and this is shaping up to be a terrific race!
Seminar speaker is DR. COLIN WALKER, HIGHLY ESTEEMED VETERINARIAN EXPERT FROM AUSTRALIA, a regular contributor to the RACING PIGEON DIGEST.
Go to: northatlantarpc.com for details and information. Send in your $250 for 6 pigeons now, to insure participation! REASONABLY AFFORDABLE!
Please forward this alert to your email contacts. Thank you!


ATTENTION 2012 DIXIE PARTICIPANTS!!!

BONUS AWARDS!!!

THE NORTH ATLANTA RPC WILL AWARD $100 BONUS AWARDS FOR EACH OF THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES, AS DETERMINED BY THE OFFICIAL RESULTS OF THE UPCOMING 2012 DIXIE CONVENTION AND RACE.



1) FIRST ALL WHITE PIGEON


2) FIRST BIRD FROM OUTSIDE THE CONTINENTAL STATES


3) FIRST BIRD OWNED BY A BREEDER WHO IS OFFICIALLY REGISTERED AT THE EMBASSY SUITES HOTEL FOR THE 2012 DIXIE CONVENTION AND RACE.



4) FIRST BIRD CLOCKED FROM THE SIX NEW ENGLAND STATES (SPONSORED BY BOB TAVARES).


----------



## Neil T (Mar 18, 2012)

Hello, Our club, the Rochester Racing Pigeon Club, is hosting the 2012 Midwest Race and Convention. I hope that you will consider sending some birds to our Race and possibly attending the convention. Please feel free to contact any of our handlers about placing your birds in their loft for the race. Hope to see you there in 2012; it will be a fun time. click on website for more info: 

www.Rochesterracingpigeon.com


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

It`s almost April...The IRPC Combine Auction is May 20th...Anyone going to send or bring OOA birds in for the Auction has 50 days to get your babies there at 30 days old...See my Post way up at the beginning...All are welcome !! It`s FREE to OOA breeders....See all the info on my main post.....Alamo


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Just wanted to Bump this up.....It`s 30 days untill my combine`s Auction in Cumberland, Maryland....All info for sending birds in on my original post....thanks....Alamo


----------



## fadedracer (Jul 8, 2011)

if anyone is still intrested i could post my clubs black hawk futurity race. only 10 dollars a bird no perch fee


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

fadedracer said:


> if anyone is still intrested i could post my clubs black hawk futurity race. only 10 dollars a bird no perch fee


I am interested . What the dead line? Is there a limit ? whats the pay out?


----------

